# All the protection lights on LRx 1.1k are on what could be the problem ?



## As-21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I got IDmax 10 @ LRx 1.1k running on 8ohm.
When i playing a song with a strong bass the amp shutdowns and
all the protection lights going on for 2 sec and then the amp comes back
and start to play.
What could be the problem ?
I got a 4 Gauge to trunk and then it goes 8 gauge to the amp.
Got an Xs power battery 5100 and stock alternator without the big three.
Ive ordered a 0 gauge cable for the big three and 0 gauge cable to replace
the 4 gauge that installed now.
Could it be a faulty amp ?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Is the sub a DVC?

Can you rewire it in series for an 8 Ohm configuration ?

Is it wired in parallel for a 2 Ohm load ?


----------



## As-21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Its a Dual 4ohm voice coil.
Its wired at series at 8 ohm load.


----------



## Pdogg (Jan 24, 2011)

Before you go replacing the power cable, measure the voltage at the amp when you're playing a bass note and see if it's dipping low.
Double check you don't have a faulty speaker and/or shorted lead or something.
What's the manual say about those LEDs?


----------



## As-21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I measured a 12.6V at the amp when it shutdowns and its written near the
lights that all = service.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Send it in !


----------



## As-21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Im asking cuz it only happens when there is a load on the amp on high volume.
And to know if some1 see or had such problem.


----------

